# Sobre enlace inalambrico...



## eibsoft (Mar 16, 2006)

Hola colegas... 
1- Tengo una pequeña duda acerca de esto 
802.11b 
802.11g  

?que diferencia hay con respecto a esto?... me imagino que son dos normas diferentes.. alguien puede ampliar sobre este tema.. 

otra cosa en esta url que les muestro a continuacion hay varios adaptadores USB Wireless que puedo mandar a pedir osea que me los compren, cual es mi idea, ya que los AP son muy caros usar estos adaptadores para ponerlos en la antena claro usando una extensión USB que no sea muy larga se que esto tambien tiene sus limitaciones. y ademas que ustedes me digan si es factible desarmar los Adaptadores y y ponerles un pixtail con LMR 400 de unos centimetros, desde luego calculando bien y ajustandolo para no tener perdidas y acoplarle una antena Horn ,bueno ustedes me diran que es lo mas sano en este caso.. 

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/category/category_slc.asp?CatId=369& 

me podrian aconsejar que dispositivo compro, y que tipo AP sirve para ellos, aunque estoy bien interesado en que los adaptadores soporten Ad-Hoc, porque el tema de AP esta un poco dificil por el presupuesto por ahora...

Saludos


----------



## suarez (Abr 19, 2006)

Hola

Acerca de la diferencia entre los estandares 802.11 b y g puedo decirte

son recomendaciones que utilizan distintos tipo de modulacion el 802.11b utiliza DSSS y 802.11g utiliza OFDM, hace que las velocidades de datos entre los dos sea mayor en el g que en el b, ademas los canales independientes en g son mas que los que hay en b.


----------



## Grimas Cristian (Sep 19, 2006)

Como les va:

  Les hago una consulta... estoy haciendo un enlace de RF en la banda de UHF - para ser mas especifico 433.92MHz. 

  Utilizo dos modulos de comunicacion. Wenshing.

           El transmisor es el TWS HS 02 de 0.5W
           y el receptor es el RWS 433-9 de 106db de sensibilidad.

 Modulan en ASK.

  Estoy teniendo dos problemas, quizas puedan ayudarme.

  1- Cuando transmito con el modulo de 1/2W el microcontrolador que utilizado (PIC16F877A) se clava l, supongo que esta perdiendo el oscilar del micro. por esto deja de funcionar. Estuve renegando y agregue un choque a la alimentacion del modulo. como para filtrar RF. Muy practico el asunto. y ahi no se me clavo mas el microcontrolador. 

   El tema es que quiero hacer bien el calculo del choque o de un filtro PI para colocar y que el diseño quede optimo. Si saben de donde puedo sacar las ecuaciones de diseño les estaria muy agradecido.

 2- No consigo mas de 100 metros de alcance y a duras penas. Creo que con 1/2W deberia tener una mejor eficiencia del equipo.

     Los modulos no indican que deba colocar algun acoplador a la salida con la antena, pero no tengo mucha experiencia en Rf y no se si se esta acoplando bien la salida del modulo a la antena.

     Como antena la calcule y es de unos 17cm. Pero no tengo forma de medirla para ver que no tenga Onda reflejada que me produzca perdidas considerables. Que utilizo para calibrar la antena y asegurarme que no sea esto lo que me esta generando tan poco alcance.??

   3- Lo otro es el protocolo que utilizo para transmitir los paquetes de datos. Lo que hago es transmisir pulsos de distintos tiempos (anchos) para diferencias los valores 0, 1 START y STOP. El equipo se comunica bien pero no se si cambiando a otro protocolo(quizas un Manchester) pueda lograr mejores resultados? Si tiene información de esto tambien les estaria agradecido.

    4- Por ultimo y para no cansar tanto, ja. El equipo receptor es tipo beeper. Asi que no puedo tener una antena de 17cmde largo, por ahora lo tengo con una antena aprox de 17cm pero puesto como entre en el equipito.  Estos receptores(beepers) van siempre en la cintura, como hago para mejorar la antena de ellos sin que me ocupe tanto espacio. ??? 


   Bueno, si pueden darme una mano desde ya les estoy muy agradecido

 Los saludos!!!


----------



## MaMu (Sep 20, 2006)

Grimas, he utilizado varios modulos de Wenshing, y la antena que debes utilizar es de 17,5 cm (minimo). El alcance segun el fabricante, es de 100 metros sin obstaculos.

Saludos.


----------



## Grimas Cristian (Sep 20, 2006)

yo necesito 150 metros con obstaculos, por eso estoy probando con el modulo de 0.5W.

No deberia porque renegar tanto, no es tan complicado conectar el modulo y hacerlo andar. pero la practica mia no fue tan sencilla, ja. Y como lo que estoy diseñando en un receptor portatil se complica mas por el hecho de no tener una antena extensible de 17.5cm. 

Si sabes de algo que pueda mejorar el diseño te lo agradeceria..

Desde ya gracias por la pronta respuesta.


----------



## beehard (Ene 29, 2007)

Cristian soy nuevo en el foro, te comento que al hacer el calculo para tu Tx y Rx, la antena en 1/4 debe medir 17.28cm, si deseas acortar la antena debes cargarla inductivamente o capacitivamente,(inductivamente) eso quiere decir que en la base de la antena debes colocar una bobina que se calcula con un programa que te da cual es el valor de la bobina y cuanto es de antena vertical, para esa frecuencia es solo una bobina de 4,3uhy y pocos milimetros de antena aproximadamente tendría que volver a usar el programa, despues seré mas especifico.Yo averigue mucho de esto por que estoy por comprar los mismos rws y tws  , con módulos de 8mW se que con dos paredes alcanzan 50 mts aprox.cualquier cosa estaremos en contacto.

2,405973E-03(2.4microhy)          7,375553335E-04(0.000737mm) o sea que es una bobina según el programa, es posible que pierdas un poco de eficiencia ya que nada es gratis , ganas espacio pero perdes eficiencia, creo que cargando capacitivamente es pero asi que podrías probar y despues ves. esta de mas decir que estos equipos no sirven para transmitir muchos datos (ancho de banda), por que si mal no recuerdo son de 8kb por seg.

http://www.bolivar.udo.edu.ve/micro...Remoto RF 455Mhz/Control Remoto RF 433Mhz.htm  . Aca hay una antena tanto vertical como la con carga inductiva que te decía, fíjate y después contame  , creo que con eso verás si te va o no


----------

